# Seminar this Thursday: What can we learn from a banking enquiry?



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2013)

Hosted by [broken link removed]



Thu, 26 Sep, 2013         
                      Start time: 12:30             
                                    End time: 14:00 






College of Anaesthetists of Ireland
         22 Merrion Square
                Dublin, 2




*Speaker - Dr Donal Donovan*
Dr  Donal Donovan is currently Adjunct Professor at the University of  Limerick and a Visiting Lecturer at Trinity College Dublin. He was a  member of the teams that produced the Governor of the Central Bank of  Ireland's report in May 2010 and the Nyberg Commission's report in April  2011, both dealing with the causes of the Irish banking crisis. 



Donal  worked in the IMF from 1977 until 2005 when he retired as a Deputy  Director. A member of the Irish Fiscal Advisory Council since 2011, he  is the author (with Antoin Murphy) of "The Fall of the Celtic Tiger:  Ireland and the Euro Debt Crisis".


 ADMISSION IS FREE BUT YOU MUST REGISTER TO ATTEND.


----------

